# "Taurus Millennium G2 .40 cal Polymer Grip Sub Compact"



## DTG1948 (Dec 21, 2013)

According to Taurus's website, this pistol is now available. Like other Taurus handguns, it is a striker-fired pistol. With this pistol, when the slide is racked does that only partially retract the striker? In other words, does it function like a Glock? With a Glock, racking the slide only partially retracts the striker. After that, when the trigger is pulled it retracts the striker the rest of the way after which, the striker is then released. Does this pistol function that way, or like other striker-fired pistols that fully retract the striker, when the slide is racked?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

They don't explain, somewhere on their website, how this new pistol functions?


----------

